# Colin Farrell on being uncut



## polka123 (Nov 27, 2003)

_I found this on another board & thought you might enjoy this:_

This is from his Playboy interview:

PLAYBOY: Do you find Americans woman fascinated by an uncircumcised penis?

FARRELL: They are kind of f-king fascinated with a foreskin, aren't they? In Ireland, at birth we don't get the tip of our f-cking knobs chopped off. I f-king completely disagree with that. People say, "It's much cleaner to have no foreskin." What, have you never heard of a f-king shower? Of Q-Tips? Whatever you want to do it, just clean the f-king thing. I was at the party with 20 people, one of them an agent from CAA, when somehow the subject of foreskins came up. She said, "I just don't understand a foreskin. I've never seen one." So I whipped out my d*** and said, "Here, that's all it is. A bit of skin." I did a little Puppetry of the Penis thing and showed her what it was about. You would have thought she was at a circus the way she was looking at me.


----------



## hotmamacita (Sep 25, 2002)

OKay. I came here b/c I was looking to see if anyone regretted not circ.. (my two ds are not-circ) and I find this? This is GREAT!

Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

:LOL :LOL :LOL


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

Awesome - I knew I liked him! :LOL


----------



## Kiyomi (Apr 11, 2003)

Baaahaaahaaa!
























I misread the thread title and thought it said "Colin *POWELL* on being uncut"!!!!!!!!!!!!!
























I was like, "Holy CRAP, I've gotta read that!"


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Colin Farrell is too cool!








Quote:

What, have you never heard of a f-king shower? Of Q-Tips? Whatever you want to do it, just clean the f-king thing.
:LOL :LOL :LOL


----------



## Tanibani (Nov 8, 2002)

I read a Vanity Fair article interviewing him... he was at a party... and he uses it as a pick up line... AND IT WORKS! :LOL "Ever have sex with a guy with an uncircumcized penis?" Both party-goers disappear....

So yeah, American women are curious...


----------



## Kylix (May 3, 2002)

Great story









Kylix


----------



## calngavinsmom (Feb 19, 2003)

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM Colin Farrell









Tara


----------



## elelvee (May 4, 2003)

Callumsmom, I haven't seen that icon before. I like it!

P.S. The only thing I don't like about the clothing icons is, hanging up clothes is not necessarily tiring. It's refreshing to get out for air and sunshine.


----------



## polka123 (Nov 27, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by callumsmom2001_
*MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM Colin Farrell









Tara*
you said it sister !
even dh thinks he's a good-looking guy


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

Of course he's uncut, he's Irish!


----------



## lizzie (Dec 5, 2001)

I could quote you all... just as soon as I pick my silly self up off the floor!! I'm dying to know at what point you (HoneysuckleMama) realized that it was Colin FARREL, not Powell.. Oh my gosh, that's hysterical.

I don't need any more reasons to convince my two-generations-removed-extremely-proud-to-be-Irish-dh, but if I did, NOW I've got it! But he's all about keeping our sons intact! And I can't wait to show him that interview!

lizzie:LOL :LOL :LOL


----------



## MamaAllNatural (Mar 10, 2004)

:LOL
That is really great! Yes, he is a pretty sexy guy. I'm glad he's so proud of it and that he doesn't mind educating unsuspecting American women on the subject!
:LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL


----------



## Chloe (Aug 13, 2002)

That is too funny.

I could do with out all the f*king explitives







I think we get the point









That's so cool that he is intact...

by the way, my boys are part Irish and have Irish names.... and they are with foreskin!


----------



## Christy1980 (Jul 7, 2002)

Quote:

and he uses it as a pick up line... AND IT WORKS! "Ever have sex with a guy with an uncircumcized penis?" Both party-goers disappear....
didn't colin ferrel and britney spears date for awhile?? I wonder if he used that line on her? :LOL

5 more HOTTIES to think about:

Ewan McGregor (oh so delicious!)
Liam Neeson (yummy!)
Leo DiCaprio (MMmmm...)
Antonio Banderas (better than chocolate, lol)
Luke Perry (9-0-2-1-oh my goodness he's hot!)

ok, i'm through!


----------



## MamaAllNatural (Mar 10, 2004)

"Ewan McGregor (oh so delicious!)
Liam Neeson (yummy!)
Leo DiCaprio (MMmmm...)
Antonio Banderas (better than chocolate, lol)
Luke Perry (9-0-2-1-oh my goodness he's hot!)"

I'm assuming they're all intact? We should spread the word if so.


----------



## Christy1980 (Jul 7, 2002)

yes, they are all intact as far as i know...

Ewan McGregor ~ Scottish
Liam Neeson ~ Scottish, i think, maybe irish, i don't remember
Leo DiCaprio ~ saw him on "intact celebs" section of circumstitions
Antonio Banderas ~ i think he was born in mexico? can't remember.
Luke Perry ~ saw him nekkid on Oz.









and someone else i just thought of:
Ricky Martin ~ mexican
Pierce Brosnan ~ british


----------



## jayayenay (Sep 28, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Christy1980_
*Ricky Martin ~ mexican*
He's actually Puerto Rican.


----------



## MamaAllNatural (Mar 10, 2004)

And I believe Antonio Banderas is from Spain.


----------



## lizzie (Dec 5, 2001)

And Pierce Brosnan is IRISH!!







He moved to London as a child.

And for those of you haven't read my story yet, Ewan McGregor's outspoken intactness is the reason I started researching it all to begin with! I should really write him and thank him on my son's behalf!

lizzie


----------



## MamaAllNatural (Mar 10, 2004)

That's a great idea Lizzie. I think you should do that. Maybe he'll continue on!

BTW, isn't Liam Neeson French?


----------



## lizzie (Dec 5, 2001)

I'm pretty sure Mr. Neeson is Irish, as well.








That could be our next plan of attack... (if it's not already being done somewhere...) Get these celebrity *intact* babes to do some public service announcements!!


----------



## polka123 (Nov 27, 2003)

bumping this up for newbies to see


----------



## grisandole (Jan 11, 2002)

I have nothing useful to add, except I love Colin Farrell and would love for him to show me what an intact one looks like









Kristi


----------



## diane1969 (Dec 10, 2003)

funny, my husband (british) did the same thing! we were at a party (with lots of alcohol involved!) eons ago and somehow the subject came up and NO ONE male or female had ever seen an intact penis, and *poof* my dh whipped it out, everyone was grossed out by it?! I know myself, he was the first intact I'd ever seen/been with.

My DH is the sole reason the lightbulb went off in my head!! Before meeting my husband, circumcision never crossed my mind (or course I was young and clueless and NOT even near thinking of babies!) But from the moment I met him all I can think of is "why the hell are we cutting this off"! It truly makes no sense.


----------



## calngavinsmom (Feb 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grisandole*
I have nothing useful to add, except I love Colin Farrell and would love for him to show me what an intact one looks like









Kristi

You and me both sister!









Tara


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

Bit late to add this, but yes, Liam Neeson is Irish.


----------



## whatever (May 4, 2004)

I have never heard anyone even discussing circ over here in the UK - it just isn't done, as far as I am aware, unless for religious reasons.


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

I so much enjoyed reading this.


----------



## polka123 (Nov 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Irishmommy*
Bit late to add this, but yes, Liam Neeson is Irish.


you know it sister


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lizzie*
And Pierce Brosnan is IRISH!!







He moved to London as a child.

And for those of you haven't read my story yet, Ewan McGregor's outspoken intactness is the reason I started researching it all to begin with! I should really write him and thank him on my son's behalf!

lizzie

I didn't know that!

Hey how about Jude Law? He is yummy!!! Think he is intact?


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

And he's british!


----------



## gottaknit (Apr 30, 2004)

: This thread cracks me up. I can't wait to tell DH about "the mothers" drooling and speculating over celebrity intact penises. He thinks we just chat about diapers and breastfeeding all day... :LOL


----------



## calngavinsmom (Feb 19, 2003)

Intact celebrities
http://www.circumstitions.com/Famous-map.html

Enjoy!
Tara


----------



## polka123 (Nov 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gottaknit*







: This thread cracks me up. I can't wait to tell DH about "the mothers" drooling and speculating over celebrity intact penises. He thinks we just chat about diapers and breastfeeding all day... :LOL









: um, yeah, diapers & breastfeeding







: that's all we talk about














:


----------



## polka123 (Nov 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *callumsmom2001*
Intact celebrities
http://www.circumstitions.com/Famous-map.html

Enjoy!
Tara

oh yeah.... I'd like to make sure those kilt-wearing Scotsman are intact http://www.circumstitions.com/Probably.html


----------



## calngavinsmom (Feb 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *polka123*
oh yeah.... I'd like to make sure those kilt-wearing Scotsman are intact http://www.circumstitions.com/Probably.html
















Fine lookin lads aren't they?


----------



## Kirsten (Mar 19, 2002)

Tara, thanks for the link! Very interesting.

Did you see Colin Farrell on Ellen? Oh, I like him....


----------



## be11ydancer (Dec 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *polka123*
...
So I whipped out my d*** and said, "Here, that's all it is. A bit of skin." I did a little Puppetry of the Penis thing and showed her what it was about. You would have thought she was at a circus the way she was looking at me.

Oh my.







Lucky woman. Collin Farrell has to be THE HOTTEST guy on the planet. Wow. He can show me a little Puppetry any time. :LOL


----------



## hakunangovi (Feb 15, 2002)

My sister lives in England, and when my nephew was born, I asked her if they planned to circ - hoping the answer would be an emphatic "no", but ready to try and disuade her if she did have any silly notions. She did not even know what the word meant !!!!! I was ecstatic !!


----------



## polka123 (Nov 27, 2003)

*in honor of St. Pat's Day tomorrow & ALL things Irish....
this deserves a bump for one of the hottest INTACT guys (& not shy about letting everyone know)*







:







:


----------



## trmpetplaya (May 30, 2005)

: This is a great thread!

love and peace.


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

I can't even remember if I've seen this in the past! LOL...

However, the Qtip piece is a bit frightening.

Jessica


----------



## nandodianenicole (May 31, 2006)

Collin Farrel is surely in my "top 3" and now that I know he is intact, I might bump him up 2 spots...








Too bad he is doing intereviews with Playboy though...yuck!


----------



## napua (Feb 1, 2006)

Love it!


----------



## BamaDude (Aug 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gottaknit* 







: This thread cracks me up. I can't wait to tell DH about "the mothers" drooling and speculating over celebrity intact penises. He thinks we just chat about diapers and breastfeeding all day... :LOL

How does he think mothers got to be mothers?


----------



## trmpetplaya (May 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BamaDude* 
How does he think mothers got to be mothers?









Well... sadly, most American mothers became mothers without either celebrities or intact penises







:

love and peace.


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

My HUSBAND is intact







:


----------



## mntnmom (Sep 21, 2006)

From what I understand he has quite the bad boy reputation.....women prefer circumcised guys my a$$!!








I would have loved to be a fly on the wall at that party just for the looks on everyones faces!!


----------

